# Cauldron punch bowl - Green punch ?



## SunElaine (Sep 14, 2008)

We're using a cauldron for a punch bowl. I read somewhere - but I can't remember where - about a green punch that glows under a black light. I think the person said it had green Hi-C or Hawaiian punch in it. Does anyone have a recipe with either of those drinks in it? Or any other punch recipe that would glow under a black light??

Thanks!


----------



## SparkyC (Oct 9, 2008)

I know of a good limey-green alcoholic drink. It was referred to by my brother's friends as "the Screamin Vinnie" after it's creator. Made with Blue Cuarcao, Malibu, Pineapple Juice... and possibly a splash of OJ. But I think with just the pineapple juice it tastes best. Not sure it will glow under black lights, but I will be makin a test glass probly tomorrow nite and find out. As for non alcoholic, do they still have that Hi-C ecto cooler? LOL...


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

Here's 3 different green punch





Green Monster Party Punch
Ingredients:

* 3 packages Lime Kool-Aid
* 1 bottle Vodka
* 1 bottle Fruit juice (any)
* 20-25 pieces Fruit, mixed
* 1 gal Sherbet (any flavor) 

Mixing instructions:

Mix all ingredients(in any order) in a large tub, which can hold several gallons. Stir so that the Sherbert is completely dissolved. With the exception of the kool-aid and sherbert, as much or little of the other ingredients may be used.



Neon Green Punch recipe
Serves 20 
10 oz Hpnotiq® liqueur
20 oz Mountain Dew® citrus soda

Combine ingredients together in a chilled shot glass and serve..




Green Eyed Monster recipe
Serves 20
20 bottle Everclear® alcohol
40 liters Mountain Dew® citrus soda
960 oz can pineapple juice

Use a punch bowl. Pour all the Everclear in, then pour the Mountain Dew and pineapple juice in to when you think it's just right. It's always better to have it too strong than too weak.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I doubt any of those would glow under black light. (but they sound great!)

Tonic water does - but if you dilute it with other punch ingredients, not sure how well.

Something to experiment with, huh?


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

found this site with a list of drinks that glow in blacklight because of the tonic water.

Halloween Entertaining: Ghoulishly Green Cocktails | Market Wire | Find Articles at BNET


----------



## SunElaine (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for the link Gothikren, and for the other ideas! Keep them coming if you have them!!

Do you think this could be made in a large batch to fill the cauldron? It's the only one I see that has tonic water in it. From the list of drinks made with Midori:

MIDORI SPIDER'S KISS: 

-- 1 oz. MIDORI 

-- 2 oz. Martin Miller's Gin 

-- Tonic Water 

Pour the first two ingredients in a tall glass, preferably frosted, over ice. Top off with tonic water. 


The Witch's Cauldron looks SOOOOO yummy!! But it doesn't have tonic water in it so I'm assuming it won't glow.

-- 25 oz (1 750ml bottle) MIDORI 

-- 63 oz. Orange Juice 

-- 12 oz. SKYY Vodka 

-- 32 oz Club Soda 

Mix all ingredients into a punch bowl or cauldron. Stir and serve with a spoon or ladle. Serves 15-20.


----------



## SunElaine (Sep 14, 2008)

What about substituting tonic water for the club soda in the Witch's Cauldron recipe above? Would that work... ?


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I am afraid that amount of orange juice would make the mixture too opaque. Wouldn't hurt to experiment with the recipe though. It is a long weekend coming up!
________
Yamaha BW200


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

You could just use some glow sticks or maybe lighted ice cubes in the couldron.I still don't know if that will give you the look you want.
In my mt dew surprise that will be in a talking /pucking witch with cauldron I am using the lighted cubes in orange.
That one drink reciepe on that site with milk sound so yucky.But the others sound yummy.


----------

